# ffmpeg-php auf Managed Server installieren (1&1)

## tobiasG

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe Probleme ffmpeg-php zu installieren, es kommen Fehlermeldungen (siehe unten). ffmpeg ist installiert. Habe aber leider keine Root-Rechte, was das ganze nicht einfacher macht   :Confused: 

Folgendes habe ich probiert:

```

wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ffmpeg-php/ffmpeg-php-0.6.0.tbz2

tar xvjf ffmpeg-php-0.6.0.tbz2

cd ffmpeg-php-0.6.0

sed -i 's#PIX_FMT_RGBA32#PIX_FMT_RGB32#' ./ffmpeg_frame.c

phpize

./configure --enable-skip-gd-check --prefix=/kunden/homepages/25/dxxxxxx/htdocs/bin/ffmpg

make && make install
```

Ergebnis:

```

(uiserver):~/ffmpeg-php-0.6.0 > ./configure --enable-skip-gd-check --prefix=/kunden/homepages/25/dxxxxx/htdocs/bin/ffmpg

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking whether gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking if compiler supports -R... no

checking if compiler supports -Wl,-rpath,... yes

checking for PHP prefix... /usr

checking for PHP includes... -I/usr/include/php -I/usr/include/php/main -I/usr/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/include/php/Zend

checking for PHP extension directory... /usr/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20020429

checking for re2c... exit 0;

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for ffmpeg support... yes, shared

checking whether to force gd support in ffmpeg-php... yes

./configure: line 4802: syntax error near unexpected token `ffmpeg,'

./configure: line 4802: `  PHP_ADD_EXTENSION_DEP(ffmpeg, gd)'

```

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand hier weiter helfen könnte.

Grüße Tobias

----------

## dekoding

ahm es ist schwer ohne root rechte was zu machen stimmt

ahm sudo rechte hast du wohl auch nicht ?

steht in der docu auch das du denn kernel darauf einstellen musst ?

----------

## tobiasG

Nein, habe kein sudo Rechte.

Im wesentlichen geht es ja um die Meldung:

```
./configure: line 4802: syntax error near unexpected token `ffmpeg,' 

./configure: line 4802: `  PHP_ADD_EXTENSION_DEP(ffmpeg, gd)' 
```

Keine Ahnung was das aussagt bzw. was da zu tun ist. 

Du meinst das hat was mit dem Kernel zu tun?

----------

## dekoding

Könnte natürlich auch sein aber zu erst mal schau dir diesen Thema an eventuell wäre dies etwas für dich

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-764663-view-next.html?sid=e21362cfd2bfe035cebf7d0cbcf3348d

----------

## tobiasG

Ok Danke, habe es mir angeschaut. Mein Englisch ist nicht so gut, aber wenn ich es richt verstanden habe, geht es da um ffmpeg. Wie gesagt, das läuft auf dem Server: 

```
ffmpeg version 2.5.3 Copyright (c) 2000-2015 the FFmpeg developers

  built on Jan 29 2015 23:30:15 with gcc 4.4.5 (Debian 4.4.5-8)

  configuration: --disable-yasm

  libavutil      54. 15.100 / 54. 15.100

  libavcodec     56. 13.100 / 56. 13.100

  libavformat    56. 15.102 / 56. 15.102

  libavdevice    56.  3.100 / 56.  3.100

  libavfilter     5.  2.103 /  5.  2.103

  libswscale      3.  1.101 /  3.  1.101

  libswresample   1.  1.100 /  1.  1.100

Hyper fast Audio and Video encoder

usage: ffmpeg [options] [[infile options] -i infile]... {[outfile options] outfile}...

```

Was ich brauche ist ffmpeg-php um auch mit PHP darauf zuzugreifen. 

Wie es aussieht, geht es um GD unter PHP. Wenn ich phpinfo() aufrufe ist GD richtig eingebunden. Vielleicht muss da der Pfad zu GD eingegeben werden. Keine Ahnung, Linux ist nicht meine Welt.

----------

## dekoding

Da ich nicht weiß was du Genau gemacht hast, ist es schwer

hast du nur emerge Programm Name gemacht oder hast du es auch eingestellt ?

schau dir diese Anleitung mal an.

http://translate.google.at/translate?hl=de&sl=fr&u=http://forum.ovh.com/archive/index.php/t-12085.html&prev=search

----------

## Jean-Paul

Warum versuchst du am System vorbei zu installieren ?

 *Quote:*   

> eix ffmpeg-php
> 
> * dev-php/ffmpeg-php
> 
>      Available versions:  0.6.0-r3^t {PHP_TARGETS="php5-4 php5-5 php5-6"}
> ...

  Das Paket ist doch im Tree.

Btw. ohne root-Rechte wirst du schwer irgenwas installieren können.

----------

## tobiasG

@dekoding: Danke, muss ich mir mal anschauen. Hört sich interessant an. Da könnte die Lösung dabei sein.

@Jean-Paul: Naja ist bei einem Managed Server ohne Root nicht anders machbar. Kann man schon installieren, ffmpeg habe ich auch installiert:

```
wget http://ffmpeg.org/releases/ffmpeg-2.5.3.tar.bz2

tar xvjf ffmpeg-2.5.3.tar.bz2

export TEMPDIR=/homepages/25/dxxxxx/htdocs/tmp

cd ffmpeg-2.5.3

./configure --disable-yasm

make

mkdir ~/bin

mv ffmpeg ~/bin/

cd ~/bin/

pwd
```

----------

## py-ro

Am besten fragst du deinen Hoster, dies ist definitiv kein Gentoo Problem. Wenn es ein managed Server ist, sollte ja Support vorhanden sein.

Bye

Py

----------

## tobiasG

@py-ro: Das dachte ich auch, dass der Hoster mir das macht. 1&1 gibt mir nur den Rat auf einen Root-Server zu wechseln. Was Quatsch ist, hat ja seine Gründe warum ich einen Managed-Server miete. Bei 1&1 gibt es keinen Managed-Server mit installierten ffmpeg   :Mad:  Wenn ich das nicht selber hin bekomme, werde ich mir wohl einen anderen Hoster suchen müssen.

Stimmt hat nichts mit Gentoo zu tun. Ehrlich gesagt, wusste ich gar nicht was Gentoo ist. Bin über die Google-Suche auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden. Der Post kann gerne in das Diskussionsforum verschoben werden.

@dekoding: Folgende symbolischen Links kämen wohl für mich in Frage:

```

ln -s /usr/local/php5/bin/phpize /bin/phpize 

ln -s /usr/local/php5/bin/php-config /bin/php-config 
```

Habe da aber etwas bedenken, nicht dass ich da was am System ändere und PHP nicht mehr läuft. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das mein Problem löst.

----------

## tobiasG

Ich habe nun mein Problem in einen weiteren Forum gepostet:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?278078-ffmpeg-php-auf-Managed-Server-installieren-(1-amp-1)

Danke für die Antworten. Sollte ich eine Lösung finden, poste ich sie selbstverständlich auch hier.

----------

